# TT Positions



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

OK, i reckon one (or two   ) of you will know.

Anyone tried having sex in their TT????????????????? Â  HOW???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Yep.

In the TTC it was easy.

TTR is a bit more difficult, but it can be done.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Must try harder  then


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Uh oh - I feel KMP offering the benefit of his experience coming up!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Watch out for cramp  ;D


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Maybe you could write up an article on it for the mag Bec ?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Bec .........would you care to enlighten us with you knowledge on this matter ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

No knowledge as yet 

Was driving a long today, when my other half (in the passenger seat) suddenly said "i wonder if it's possible to have a shag in here?" (romantic to the last  )

That then got me trying to work out how to do it....... Hence the post.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Doggy style perhaps? Wooff!! ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Put both front seat forward and then tilt. Lay both rears down and put some comfy blankets down. Low and behold and nice area for sex : Not perfect, but in a library car park you don't need comfort : ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Not perfect, but in a library car park you don't need comfort : ;D


What's wrong with the library's toilet? Or a spare reading room?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> Put both front seat forward and then tilt. Lay both rears down and put some comfy blankets down. Low and behold and nice area for sex : Not perfect, but in a library car park you don't need comfort : ;D


Hadn't thought about options with the rear seats down,hmmm.......
I was just thinking using as is.

Thanks for the idea NuTTs


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Doggy style perhaps? Wooff!! Â ;D


I take it you're speaking from experience Lord V ;D


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

That's the reason why I prefer estates ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

Now why do you think i am such a happy girl........I don't have to wonder "how to in a TT"

Coz my tuther half has got a nice biiiiiiiiiiig 4x4  

Group bookings catered for [smiley=pimp2.gif]

hee hee heeeeeee.

mind you....if we were'nt all so cautious of our paintwork......theres always the boot to sit on  :-[


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> mind you....if we were'nt all so cautious of our paintwork......theres always the boot to sit on  :-[


I'm sure i can supply you with some protectors for that too Nicky ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Now why do you think i am such a happy girl........I don't have to wonder "how to in a TT"
> 
> Coz my Â tuther half has got a nice biiiiiiiiiiig 4x4
> 
> ...


GROUP BOOKINGS?    

Sounds like orgies to me!!  ;D


----------



## nickyb (Dec 29, 2002)

> I'm sure i can supply you with some protectors for that too Nicky


Well.....on thinking about this at a more "advanced" level (see....i knew my "family planning" qualification would come in handy at some point in my life) i can think of at least 2 "situations" where things could be "amicably" achieved ;D ;D ;D  without the need for your "protection".....hee hee heeee it brings a whole new meaning to "safe sex" does'nt it...not worried about STD's anymore...(as one should be in todays society)....just don't want my stilettos digging into the paintwork.. 

xx


----------



## privatebags (Feb 3, 2003)

> What's wrong with the library's toilet?


What's your name George Michael ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Well.....on thinking about this at a more "advanced" level (see....i knew my "family planning" qualification would come in handy at some point in my life) i can think of at least 2 "situations" where things could be "amicably" achieved ;D ;D ;D  without the need for your "protection".....hee hee heeee it brings a whole new meaning to "safe sex" does'nt it...not worried about STD's anymore...(as one should be in todays society)....just don't want my stilettos digging into the paintwork..


Come on Nicky.............tell your old pal what you mean ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you are gonna have sex on a car then be careful. My mate had sex on the wing of his work vehicle and caught an STD. When he went to the doctors he was told he had Van aerial Disease!

I'll get my coat....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Bec , you should have asked at the Baloon Pub meet, always happy to give advice on all aspects of TT ownership.(But how the F one is expected to do anything like that ( BTW I think I remember what you are referring to..) in a roadster .... ???


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Anything is possible in a TTR... *wink*

don't forget that even if you don't open the roof, it still has more headroom that the TTC...

I guess if "lying down" sex is your thing, then a TTC with the seats reclined (which you can't do in a TTR) is the way to go..... but hey... the bloke can sit on the passenger seat and there are several differnent ways the girl can "sit"


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

I continue to affirm that an estate is definitely more practical and comfortable for this kind of things ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> I continue to affirm that an estate is definitely more practical and comfortable for this kind of things Â ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


Who needs to be comfortable when your enjoying yourself  

John, we'll save that to the next meet


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Call me old fashioned, i'll settle for 4* hotel.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> If you are gonna have sex on a car then be careful. My mate had sex on the wing of his work vehicle and caught an STD. When he went to the doctors he was told he had Van aerial Disease!
> 
> I'll get my coat....


My mate had his ears pulled of by his bird they shagged so furiously
.
.
.
The doc said he had gonna ear
.
.
.
.
But could understand why he had to go and "see Phyliss" when the nurse was called Anne

Ticket number 456 for my coat :-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> John, we'll save that to the next meet


  : 8) :-*


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

Maybe we can post a TT FAQ Sheet for those of us that want to faq in our cars...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Following on from on board bonking,you may decide to be tested for pregnancy or sexually transmitted diseases. If you do not want to speak to your GP then the GUM* clinic offers free and confidential testing and advice.Just call Dr DXN for discreet advice.

*Genito - Urinary Medicine Â 

Safe sex - You know it makes sense, stay old ,single and do it . Â Â Â (with yourself) Â Â 8)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> Safe sex - You know it makes sense, stay old ,single and do it . Â Â Â (with yourself) Â Â 8)


Sorry but I don't know much about repetitive strain injury.


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Only would like to know how it is possible to go out safe of a TT after having tried such an experiment.......

Thank you for the back.... and the car

Just impossible to talk about safe sex at this stage ..... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

But we havent even kissed yet .... :-[, well ok then go on ...but be gentle with me, I am old you know ! :-/


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Judging by her piccie, zaika's a little shy John.

Here's a better picture of her;

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/claire.jpg


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

O M G.....no B.J's please !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mind you I was married to a dragon like that for 23 years (still am , divorce goes through next month inshallah )


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> But we havent even kissed yet .... :-[, well ok then go on ...but be gentle with me, I am old you know ! :-/


If you are so old ..... maybe you should stick to women of your age John ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Damn.....the word is out , TTotal is past it, knackered, on the scrap heap of life, like a wrinkled old sack thrown on the floor.... :-[

Oh well back to a solitary confinement in my sad gloomy old life. 

Goodbye cruel world (sob sob) :'( :'(


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

> If you are so old ..... maybe you should stick to women of your age John Â ;D ;D ;D ;D


 ;D ;D ;D ;D
Cover Blown OLD CHAP


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So who would know if a *BJ* goes down well in a TT ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Continuing my medical theme, I was referring to :-

Welcome to the NEW British Journal of Surgery website featuring the very best in clinical and laboratory-based research on general surgery and related topics.

I. E. B J 'S British Journal of Surgery.

What did you mean ^Abi^ ?


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> Safe sex - You know it makes sense, stay old ,single and do it . Â Â Â (with yourself) Â Â 8)


TTotal everyone needs a day off every now and again.. ;D
http://www.wankholidaymonday.co.uk/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> ;D ;D ;D ;D
> Cover Blown OLD CHAP


Only 48 (until Sunday...) and you young lady ?? ??


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> So who would know if a *BJ* goes down well in a TT Â ;D


Maybe you could enlighten us Abi ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> on the scrap heap of life, like a wrinkled old sack thrown on the floor.... :-[


Reminds me of a sex change op I saw once.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I reckon she got shot of the TT cos when hubby drove over a sleeping policeman too fast she gave him a right Bobbiting !!!  Ouch !


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> Yep.
> 
> In the TTC it was easy.
> 
> TTR is a bit more difficult, but it can be done.


Ugh. When Mr Beves bought a used LHD TTC, little did he know just how "used" it was... [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

3 posts in one minute...is that a record.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I'll call the Guinness book of records right now for confirmation ! 8)


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Don't ask for Roy though!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> TTotal everyone needs a day off every now and again.. ;D
> http://www.wankholidaymonday.co.uk/


I have resisted it so far...

But

Any moment now

Aghhh

No I can hold it...there did not try to open that link (bet someone has though!)

Wait till no ones looking and take a quick peek in a minute under the sheets , with a torch : )


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:-*


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> I have resisted it so far...
> 
> But
> 
> ...


Please don't tell us what happened next


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Lofty ! its been a long time thats all and a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do ! :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> So who would know if a *BJ* goes down well in a TT


Goes down very well 

So... how about oral sex the OTHER way around, ie man giving rather than receiving...... thats possible too


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Sarky!!!!!!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Who's gonna be the next to try this ? ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Who's gonna be the next to try this Â ? Â ;D


You perhaps?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Yep.
> 
> In the TTC it was easy.
> 
> TTR is a bit more difficult, but it can be done.


He prolly found it easy as he was having sex with his hand.........TTC was nice and warm inside - he was probably a bit more aware of the colder more open surroundings in the TTR.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

does by yourself count?   

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Who's gonna be the next to try this Â ? Â ;D


In french we tell: "toujours celui qui demande !!!"

That means "Always the one who asks!!" ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

MAPG will need to find some rophynol a willing volunteer with a TT first.....

Congrats to him if he can manage a Coupe *AND* a Roadster


----------



## pette (May 7, 2002)

Guys,

After having conducted some experiments, purely in the interests of research you understand, I can confim that this is indeed possible. You do however, need a willing (and flexible) partner, which I have recently acquired. Damn hot she is too!

PeTTe


----------

